# MOC Shuffle



## GregT (Jul 16, 2015)

All,

Well, it's been a busy week for my timeshare ownership.

I've purchased two more fixed week 3BRs at MOC (10206/23&24) and to pay for them, I'm in escrow to sell my two floating weeks.  To keep the cash in-flows/out-flows flat, I'm also selling my Trust Points.  Because I can't guarantee my goal of getting to the Trust inventory (6206/26), away they go.  Wise TUGgers (Marilyn) warned me the Trust Points were a crapshoot for this purpose and they were right.  I now believe fixed weeks rock.  

I'm really excited to have back-to-back 3BR units at MOC.  When I was at MOC last month, I went to the 10th floor of Lahaina Villas on Saturday to see the view and it's pretty spectacular.   Frankly, superior to 6206 even though it is only 4 stories difference -- different angle and you can see all of Molokai.

Thanks to all those who've lived the "Trust Points Resale Purchase" and the "6206/26 experiment" with me.  I have found the path to guaranteed back-to-back 3BRs, and I now have two other MOC units to be point generators.

And now I can start working on 10206/25................

Best,

Greg


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 16, 2015)

Where are you finding these Fixed MOC weeks? I'm intrigued.


----------



## GregT (Jul 16, 2015)

StevenTing said:


> Where are you finding these Fixed MOC weeks? I'm intrigued.



Steven,

I've had a friendly dialogue with the Seller going back to 2011.  He's had them on redweek for awhile, but priced them higher than market.  He's been dropping the price periodically, and I approached him about three months ago about buying all three weeks (he also owns 10206/22).   

It had potential before I went to Maui, but when I didn't get to continue my stay in 6206/26, I developed a renewed appreciation for deeded weeks, especially fixed weeks.  He also dropped his price during my trip -- right to the general range I'd told him I thought they were worth several months earlier.  

So...that's how it happened.  Seller is an honorable guy and I'm glad I struck up a conversation with him years ago.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## StevenTing (Jul 16, 2015)

Excellent.  Someone here should try and snag the other week.  But that 3 bedroom has to be a nice chunk of change.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 16, 2015)

GregT said:


> ....I've purchased two more fixed week 3BRs at MOC
> 
> ...and to pay for them, I'm in escrow to sell my two floating weeks
> 
> ...and I now have two other MOC units to be point generators.



I'm confused....what are the other MOC units to be point generators?  Sounds like 2 out (that likely were enrolled) and 2 in (that can't be enrolled) right?


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Jul 16, 2015)

How are you going about selling your DC points?


----------



## GregT (Jul 16, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> I'm confused....what are the other MOC units to be point generators?  Sounds like 2 out (that likely were enrolled) and 2 in (that can't be enrolled) right?



I owned two 3BRs from before the DClub -- 4206/24 and 6206/25.   I have always used 4206/24 as a points generator and now 6206/25 could become a points generator.    



NYFLTRAVELER said:


> How are you going about selling your DC points?



I listed them on redweek.  It may take awhile for them to sell because there are alot of point packages for sale, but that's okay.

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 16, 2015)

Greg, how exciting for you.     Congratulations!

Fixed week/units rock if you want to return to your "home away from home" every year because it is completely hassle free.

How did you sell your other two timeshares so quickly?


----------



## jont (Jul 16, 2015)

Greg

Glad to hear you were able to get what you wanted. Enjoy and thanks for sharing your experience and knowledge with us.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jul 16, 2015)

Congratulations, Greg!

Fixed weeks are the way to go.


----------



## GregT (Jul 16, 2015)

iconnections said:


> Greg, how exciting for you.     Congratulations!
> 
> Fixed week/units rock if you want to return to your "home away from home" every year because it is completely hassle free.
> 
> How did you sell your other two timeshares so quickly?



Emmy (and JonT and SkyBlue),

Thank you for the comments, I am very happy with this.

I listed the two MOC weeks for sale last week on eBay and on TUG.   On Tuesday, I put them on redweek, and got an immediate offer of interest.  My thanks to MoxJo for the tip to reserve good weeks, which made the weeks more attractive (where is MoxJo, we've not seen him in awhile?).  The buyer was a sophisticated investor who buys properties for rental purposes, and I got the price that I needed -- I told Jonell that it would be a cash neutral switch and I am very close.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Greg, congratulations on your new units at MOC.  Sounds great and will make your annual visits so much easier.  After staying at MOC this past April, we have a new found appreciation for the property and the convenience of the location.

Sorry to see your DC points go, but that is understandable. Good luck with the sale.

Mike


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jul 16, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Well, it's been a busy week for my timeshare ownership.
> 
> ...




Wow! Congratulations, Greg!!! That is awesome news!! I am a lowly 2 week 2 bdrm EOYO owner at Napili so we know how wonderful that resort is for Maui lovers! You certainly have much to celebrate!! I think Lahaina and Napili towers are scrumptious! Curious, do you lock off your 3 bdrms or are you guys like us and have a big family? Also, I don't really understand your statement that I have highlighted in your quote. Would you mind explaining to a still-new-to-Marriott gal? 

We are currently in the process of acquiring another 2 bdrm at MOC Napili EOYE so we can go every year. Owner has accepted the offer and we're sure hoping it passes ROFR. We would dearly love to have a fixed week to add but unfortunately we really need those oh-so-pricey first 8 or so weeks of the year. I always read your posts with great interest since you are obviously one of the resident experts on MOC! Thanks for all the help along the way, Greg, and again congrats!!!!


----------



## LisaH (Jul 16, 2015)

Congrats Greg! Let me know if you ever want to go to WSJ in early Aug. We can do a swap


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2015)

GregT said:


> Emmy (and JonT and SkyBlue),
> 
> Thank you for the comments, I am very happy with this.
> 
> ...



MoxJo is gone. Looks like he still logs on, but hasn't posted in almost a year. Hard to believe it has been that long. Take a look at this thread to see what went down. It seems that dougp26364 has also bowed out of TUG.


----------



## GregT (Jul 16, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> MoxJo is gone. Looks like he still logs on, but hasn't posted in almost a year. Hard to believe it has been that long. Take a look at this thread to see what went down. It seems that dougp26364 has also bowed out of TUG.



Ugh, I'd forgotten about that thread.  Well, I hope that Joe comes back at some point, he was a valued contributor to the board, and we need all types here.  Sorry to see DougP also isn't that active, I love his pictures, and when I have a bad day, I will look for his threads (or any thread from alwysonvac) and scroll through the pictures for a virtual vacation.

I hope someday TUGgers aren't saying "what happened to GregT" (or even worse, "yeah, we finally got rid of GregT" )

Best,

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2015)

GregT said:


> Ugh, I'd forgotten about that thread.  Well, I hope that Joe comes back at some point, he was a valued contributor to the board, and we need all types here.  Sorry to see DougP also isn't that active, I love his pictures, and when I have a bad day, I will look for his threads (or any thread from alwysonvac) and scroll through the pictures for a virtual vacation.
> 
> I hope someday TUGgers aren't saying "what happened to GregT" (or even worse, "yeah, we finally got rid of GregT" )
> 
> ...



I always wonder how long it would take for me to be gone before people realize it and start cheering...


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 16, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> MoxJo is gone. Looks like he still logs on, but hasn't posted in almost a year. Hard to believe it has been that long. Take a look at this thread to see what went down. It seems that dougp26364 has also bowed out of TUG.



Somehow I missed that thread.  It reminded me (but was actually much worse) than what I felt were personal attacks on my integrity in my early days on TUG.  I came within an inch of quitting then, but fortunately I didn't.  I frankly don't know how Joe lasted through almost that whole thread.  I think the personal attacks in that thread (and there were clearly quite a few personal attacks) were totally unjustified.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 16, 2015)

good evening

we may have lost a few posters but good ol' Puck is still in business...

Busy strategizing 2016 vacations...

Thinking MOC might be on 2017 radar...

Greg...you could be the first resale of resale points, MVCDtakes the "vig" every time these points get turned over...but since you bought these resale, you should come out even...

i thought I was a schemer..but Gregster rocks..getting dizzy following his exploits...


----------



## Quilter (Jul 17, 2015)

GregT said:


> I told Jonell that it would be a cash neutral switch and I am very close.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Congratulations Greg!

The above comment gave me a chuckle.   Is Jonell your wife?   My mental picture of you is sitting at a desk wheeling and dealing with numbers.   Then you say "We're moving up honey, but don't worry it will be a cash neutral switch."


----------



## GregT (Jul 17, 2015)

Quilter said:


> Congratulations Greg!
> 
> The above comment gave me a chuckle.   Is Jonell your wife?   My mental picture of you is sitting at a desk wheeling and dealing with numbers.   Then you say "We're moving up honey, but don't worry it will be a cash neutral switch."



Suzzanne, 

It's a little funny, because that's basically how it happened -- I spent a great deal of time thinking about it, and what exactly had to sell and by when to make it work.    Jonell (my lovely wife) isn't nearly as fascinated by these things as I am.

So, we're sitting in the backyard Wednesday sipping a little vino, and I tell her that we've opened escrow to sell the two floats.  She looks at me curiously and asks "What are we doing again?"

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jul 17, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> Wow! Congratulations, Greg!!! That is awesome news!! I am a lowly 2 week 2 bdrm EOYO owner at Napili so we know how wonderful that resort is for Maui lovers! You certainly have much to celebrate!! I think Lahaina and Napili towers are scrumptious! Curious, do you lock off your 3 bdrms or are you guys like us and have a big family? Also, I don't really understand your statement that I have highlighted in your quote. Would you mind explaining to a still-new-to-Marriott gal?
> 
> We are currently in the process of acquiring another 2 bdrm at MOC Napili EOYE so we can go every year. Owner has accepted the offer and we're sure hoping it passes ROFR. We would dearly love to have a fixed week to add but unfortunately we really need those oh-so-pricey first 8 or so weeks of the year. I always read your posts with great interest since you are obviously one of the resident experts on MOC! Thanks for all the help along the way, Greg, and again congrats!!!!



Hi Southerngirl,

Sorry, I realized I never answered the question (and congrats on your new MOC purchase -- it truly is a great property!)

The reference to the Trust is because the adjacent week (6206/26) to my currently owned week of 6206/25 sits in the Trust, and I bought Trust Points so that I could reserve a 3BR at MOC, thinking that MOC would leave me in 6206 for the two week duration.  I don't like to change rooms in the middle of a vacation, and I thought I had a solution to stay in 6206, which is a great room.

Well, as detailed in a different thread, this year I had to change rooms anyway, and someone else got to stay in 6206/26.  So, I realized Trust Points weren't going to help me achieve the goal of remaining in the same room for 2 full weeks.  This contributed to my enthusiasm for this new purchase.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## frank808 (Jul 17, 2015)

GregT said:


> Suzzanne,
> 
> It's a little funny, because that's basically how it happened -- I spent a great deal of time thinking about it, and what exactly had to sell and by when to make it work.    Jonell (my lovely wife) isn't nearly as fascinated by these things as I am.
> 
> ...


Wow your wife sounds just like mine.  When I take her to get some documents notarized she asks "what are we buying or selling this time?"  
She just goes with the flow on our accommodations when we travel now.  I get to make all the booking arrangements while she gets to pack.  I am happy with that deal.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jul 17, 2015)

GregT said:


> Hi Southerngirl,
> 
> Sorry, I realized I never answered the question (and congrats on your new MOC purchase -- it truly is a great property!)
> 
> ...



Aloha Greg!

Mahalo for explaining those details to me. That does make sense now.   So sorry your trust points didn't help you as you had hoped. It seems they (Marriott) tout them to be an end-all. 

We also have gotten spoiled to being in the same unit for 2 consecutive weeks, and I always dread the move for week 3, but I have to say that the staff at MOC really do a great job of helping out, because when we have to stay in our locked off studio for our last week, we have been able to move right next door, literally back into the studio portion of the 2 bdrm lock off for our first week! Super nice!! And this last Jan/Feb, the studio wasn't ready to move into (the other folks hadn't been checked out to allow the room to be cleaned) at our ℅ time, so we left our stuff with Bell Services and went out for the day. When we came back we stopped at Bell Services to have someone bring out stuff up to the studio, and they said our things had already been put into the room!!! I was floored! What a lovely thing to do! We made sure to ask the name of the guy who did this and leave a nice tip for him. 

I really long for a fixed week to avoid the anxiety that comes at our 13 month window to see if we can actually book exactly what we want, so I am super happy for you and your sweet wife!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jul 17, 2015)

good evening...

no fixed weeks for good ol puck...

I am going to continue to wing it!!!! with my Legacy/enrolled points combo...

Next on the target list!!!  Summer 1 bedroom RC San Francisco..(it's open)  then Vegas  Grand Chateau end October 2016... The ACEP16 Emergency Medicine conference comes to Vegas... those 3 bedrooms are looking sweet

I remember Jonell (gregs better half ) and Carol (my better half) sitting with vino at Kauai Lagoons last year saying something like "Let's open another bottle, it's going to be a while --- the boys are plotting Time Share games again!!! "

This week it's NYC to see oldest cash drain on MR points at Times Square Residence inn...


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 17, 2015)

Congratulations Greg!  I love, love my 3 fixed weeks and one is a Hyatt fixed unit - never disappointed with unit placement there!  Last week when I was booking 4 float weeks, I was exhausted.  Starwood windows open at midnight 12 months out and it was a mad rush thru bleary eyes.  I would love to have all fixed weeks.


----------



## hangloose (Jul 17, 2015)

Greg - Congrats.  MOC is one of my favorite MVC resorts, been there several times...but on exchanges vs actually owning.  Your commentary and story on your MOC journey have been excellent to read and follow recently.  Thanks for posting here on TUG.   I am glad (but jealous) you've found what you need in fixed 3 bedrooms at MOC.   Love the 3 bedrooms at all MVC properties!  Looking back, I wish I my current legacy weeks were 3 bedrooms vs 2 bedrooms.  Going forward, all future purchase will be 3 bedrooms.  I look forward to owning at MOC some day vs exchanging in.   Aloha.


----------



## Quilter (Jul 18, 2015)

GregT said:


> Well, as detailed in a different thread, this year I had to change rooms anyway, and someone else got to stay in 6206/26.  So, I realized Trust Points weren't going to help me achieve the goal of remaining in the same room for 2 full weeks.  This contributed to my enthusiasm for this new purchase.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Greg, what was the explanation from Management as to why you had to move.  Couldn't the other person have taken the room you moved to?


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 18, 2015)

Quilter said:


> Greg, what was the explanation from Management as to why you had to move.  Couldn't the other person have taken the room you moved to?



See THIS thread, starting with post 39 on page 2.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 18, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> MoxJo is gone. Looks like he still logs on, but hasn't posted in almost a year. Hard to believe it has been that long. Take a look at this thread to see what went down. It seems that dougp26364 has also bowed out of TUG.



_[Deleted, PM sent.]_


----------



## Quilter (Jul 18, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> See THIS thread, starting with post 39 on page 2.



Wow!  What an explanation.  

Greg, Just as a FYI our anniversary is July 4.  Independence Day.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 20, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Well, it's been a busy week for my timeshare ownership.
> 
> ...


Are these traditional Fixed Weeks for deeding, but you could still float any where in Plat season, or are these fixed to only one week and the only way to get a different week at MOC would be to deposit it into II, which I didn't think Marriott had except for weeks 51 & 52.

Have some friends that go to Maui every year for a convention over the same week every year.  After staying in the Westin hotel every year they are considering the purchase of a 2-BDRM OV/OF TS.  I was going to recommend a fixed week or deeded week for the week they go each year at MOC or WKORV/WKORVN.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> Are these traditional Fixed Weeks for deeding, but you could still float any where in Plat season, or are these fixed to only one week and the only way to get a different week at MOC would be to deposit it into II, which I didn't think Marriott had except for weeks 51 & 52.
> 
> Have some friends that go to Maui every year for a convention over the same week every year.  After staying in the Westin hotel every year they are considering the purchase of a 2-BDRM OV/OF TS.  I was going to recommend a fixed week or deeded week for the week they go each year at MOC or WKORV/WKORVN.



At Maui Ocean Club they sold several different fixed week options which is why it has three different resort calendars.  Greg's fixed weeks/fixed units follow the Oceanfront Lahaina and Napili Towers calendar which offers Platinum Plus options throughout the entire year.  This is the calendar for the same buildings that offers Plat Plus Weeks 51 and 52 in floating units, and then there's a third calendar for the other buildings.

According to this Fixed-to-Float chart, only Gardenview and Oceanview fixed weeks at MOC can float to any week in the Platinum season, so I think that means Greg's weeks can only be exchanged through II and not through Marriott.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 20, 2015)

So, a typical Marriott week, like the one I have at Shadow Ridge, is deeded to a specific week.  If I wanted to stay at my TS without depositing it into II, I'm guaranteed a 2-BDRM, for my deeded week, beginning on my assigned day.  But apparently, MOC has deeded/fixed weeks "and" fixed units. Interesting. 

I don't think my friends need the fixed unit, just the typical deeded/fixed week, which would give them any OF, during the week that they need to be there.

I assume I'm correct with my verbage and understanding?


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 20, 2015)

We are all deeded to a specific week and unit, but if it is a "float", you aren't guaranteed that week or that unit.  You have to log in or call in to reserve it, if it is available.  If you are a "float", which most of us are, you never are guaranteed your deeded unit at all.  You won't know which one you are getting until you check in.    I think there are very few fixed units in the Marriott system.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 20, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> We are all deeded to a specific week and unit, but if it is a "float", you aren't guaranteed that week or that unit.  You have to log in or call in to reserve it, if it is available.  If you are a "float", which most of us are, you never are guaranteed your deeded unit at all.  You won't know which one you are getting until you check in.    I think there are very few fixed units in the Marriott system.



I agree.  Every deed (including floating ownerships) has a Week/Unit designation for inventory accounting purposes because Marriott can't sell more like Weeks than there are like intervals to book.  The overwhelming majority of Marriott Weeks are NOT fixed Weeks; of those that are, the majority are NOT fixed Units and/or do NOT have fixed check-in days/dates.

Obviously the easiest to own are fixed weeks/units like Greg's because they're booked automatically, some further out than 13-mos.  With the fixed Weeks that don't have fixed check-in days/dates owners still have to request the dates that they want, and/or, with the fixed Weeks that don't have fixed units there's no guarantee of a specific unit placement.  Some fixed Weeks can be booked through Marriott into floating Weeks, as shown in the Fixed-to-Float chart linked in my post above.

With all floating ownerships there's no guarantee of reserving a specific Week or being placed into a specific Unit.  Floating ownerships can only be booked within their designated seasons.  Exchanges of confirmed reservations to other Weeks within the owned season can be done two ways, either through Marriott by canceling/re-booking or through II.  (Obviously the first is ideal but if availability is an issue then II may be the only option.)  Exchanges of confirmed reservations to Weeks in different seasons at the owned resort or at other resorts must be done through II.

Ron, Shadow Ridge Villages and Enclaves have fixed Weeks 52 that can float within Marriott's system to weeks in the Platinum Season.  If you own a Week 52 then, yes, you own a fixed Week and are guaranteed that usage if you follow the applicable rules for booking it.  If you own something else then you own a floating Week and aren't guaranteed usage of the Week designated in your deed.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you Susan for the chart!  For a moment I was hoping my Frenchman's Cove fixed weeks would be on there, but, sadly, they are not.  I was pretty sure they weren't though.  My choices are only to use them, deposit in II, rent them or elect DC points.  I'd use them a lot more if I could trade them into a straight Platinum week.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 20, 2015)

So, from what I've been reading, Marriott doesn't have a fixed week TS, with a floating unit (what ever unit is available with the same view and same number of bedrooms) within that week.  Instead, Marriott offers the "Platinum Fixed Season", which is the fixed unit & fixed week only, the same as what GregT purchased.

If our friends do decide to purchase a resale MOC, I'll have to make sure that they get a 2-BDRM, OF, Platinum Fixed Week, which could be a long shot. 

Any idea how many/percentage of Platinum Fixed Week OF 2-BDRM units there are compared to the total number of 2-BDRM OF units?

I'm assuming that most units are Float.

thanks,


----------



## GregT (Jul 20, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> So, from what I've been reading, Marriott doesn't have a fixed week TS, with a floating unit (what ever unit is available with the same view and same number of bedrooms) within that week.  Instead, Marriott offers the "Platinum Fixed Season", which is the fixed unit & fixed week only, the same as what GregT purchased.
> 
> If our friends do decide to purchase a resale MOC, I'll have to make sure that they get a 2-BDRM, OF, Platinum Fixed Week, which could be a long shot.
> 
> ...



Ron, 

20% of Napili Villas 2BR OFs are fixed and 40% of Lahaina Villas 2BR OFs are fixed, so there is a decent chance of finding a fixed week unit.

What week are they looking for?  Floats have been selling for $30K - $35K and a fixed week unit can sell for less if it is not peak season (like $20K - $25K).

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 21, 2015)

GregT said:


> Ron,
> 
> 20% of Napili Villas 2BR OFs are fixed and 40% of Lahaina Villas 2BR OFs are fixed, so there is a decent chance of finding a fixed week unit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the percentages.  I just found out Sunday that they want to talk with us about Maui TS's, specifically Marriott & Westin and maybe the Hyatt.  I don't know the specific week yet that they need, but I believe it's either in February or March.  I wanted to find out more about the resale Marriott & Westin "fixed weeks" before I talk with them. I've even read a little about the Hyatt fixed weeks, but they are too new for resales.  My wife wants to talk to them before they purchase one from the developer, which they would be inclined to do.  They aren't the type to read/follow TUG and hunt for a resale on their own, I would have to refer them to a resale agent, somebody like Seth?

I checked the Marriott Vacation Club Resale Department web site, but all their TS have points tacked onto them now. That ads additional cost, complexity, and the points that they do not need.

Three more question:  
1) Your check-in day (Thur/Fri/Sat/Sun) is fixed each year, isn't it? 
2) From what I've read, the Marriott Platinum Fixed Season is only for the OF units?  
3) They aren't really the type to be cooking and they are both vegan, any preference towards buildings, other than there is a better chance of getting into Lahaina Villas (40%). 

Thanks again and back to learning more about fixed weeks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 21, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> ... I checked the Marriott Vacation Club Resale Department web site, but all their TS have points tacked onto them now. That ads additional cost, complexity, and the points that they do not need. ...



Marriott Vacation Club Timeshare Resales (Official Site)

Ron, what are you seeing that makes you think a DC Points purchase is now required when buying direct resales?  It's always been true that if you want to enroll a direct-purchase resale Week then you have to purchase a bundle package of the Week plus DC Points, but I'm pretty sure that you can still buy Weeks without a bundle package.  

If you scroll down at the link you can search for Maui Weeks, but you may have to call in to find out if the intervals listed are fixed or floating.  Of course, resale prices will most likely be lower on the external resale market but they won't have the Marriott Rewards Points exchange benefit.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 21, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> I checked the Marriott Vacation Club Resale Department web site, but all their TS have points tacked onto them now. That ads additional cost, complexity, and the points that they do not need.
> 
> I just took a look at the MVC Resales website
> https://t.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/index.shtml
> ...


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 21, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> I checked the Marriott Vacation Club Resale Department web site, but all their TS have points tacked onto them now. That ads additional cost, complexity, and the points that they do not need.



This is not true. While it is true the only way to enroll a resale week from Marriott Resales Department in the points program is to also buy a matching amount of Destination Club points, you do not have to. All of the weeks from Marriott Resales can be bought as standalone weeks, without Destination Club points. If you buy them without a matching points purchase they cannot be enrolled in the points program. You do get the Marriott Rewards Points conversion option, however, with all resales from Marriott Resales.

Having said that, the prices Marriott charges for resale weeks is generally quite a bit higher than what third party brokers sell the same weeks for. If all you want is a week, you can still do better from external sales agents.


----------



## GregT (Aug 25, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Well, it's been a busy week for my timeshare ownership.
> 
> ...



Well, I just got the notice from Marriott that 10206 has been transferred into my Marriott account, so I am the official owner now.  I am very excited about it (and it's view from the balcony)!

I am also supposed to receive the proceeds from selling the two floats today, so most of the transaction will be done.  Last step is the ROFR proceeds from Marriott on the trust points and the shuffle will be completed.

I'm happy with the new ownership, and have also been able to find the owner of the two consecutive weeks, 10206/25 and 10206/26, always nice to make new friends.

Just wanted to close the loop on my shuffle and looking forward to visiting MOC in 2016!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 25, 2015)

Congratulations Greg.  That week and view is yours and what a view!  I love fixed week/units as it is taken care of two years in advance plus you can change your mind by renting and then shop for what you want or use points when you are a Legacy week owner.

 This is not for everyone who likes to travel to different places and time of the year most of the time but it is the only way to go when you want to return to Maui year after year during the summer holiday, spring break or national holidays.

 I am really happy for you.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 25, 2015)

Excellent, Greg!  Here's to many, many years of happy stays in the exact units that you and your family love the most.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 25, 2015)

good afternoon...

Greg...

I may have fallen asleep on this one... Did you have any trouble selling the Trust points..  The ROFR should not matter to you...yiou either sell to buywer or Marriott.  It's more of a hassle for the buyer!!!

Please bring me up to speed...


----------



## GregT (Aug 25, 2015)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon...
> 
> Greg...
> 
> ...



Puck, happy to and hope you are well.

I had several inquiries on the points (listed on redweek) and two offers.  One was a ridiculous low-ball, but the $4.50 seemed like fair market value.  The buyer was sophisticated and wanted exactly 3,500 points to get to the next ownership level.  He'd tried to purchase once before and had ROFR exercised and was back again.  I get the impression he is patient.

I hope you are well -- and hockey season is coming!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taterhed (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought points were above $4.50 now...closer to $4.75.  Let us know the ROFR status.

 Congrats.  Nice digs.

 Maybe I'll luck into a trade there one day.


----------



## GregT (Aug 25, 2015)

taterhed said:


> I thought points were above $4.50 now...closer to $4.75.  Let us know the ROFR status.
> 
> Congrats.  Nice digs.
> 
> Maybe I'll luck into a trade there one day.



Rob, sorry I should have been more clear -- Marriott did exercise ROFR on the $4.50 offer price, so it will take a higher price for someone who wants points.

And you can definitely trade into their with either Grande Vista or Waiohai.  Maybe you trade the GV and make a two week MOC/Waiohai adventure out of it??  

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 25, 2015)

Good evening...

Greg

you could  be the only reported seller of sold points... a double do!!!  those things move around!!!  So you got about what you paid for those points... Minus the junk fees on your original purchase...  but all in all a win for you as you snagged what you needed...

Yes sir...

Hockey season 

just around corner...!!!!

go Bolts....


----------



## taterhed (Aug 26, 2015)

GregT said:


> Rob, sorry I should have been more clear -- Marriott did exercise ROFR on the $4.50 offer price, so it will take a higher price for someone who wants points.
> 
> And you can definitely trade into their with either Grande Vista or Waiohai.  Maybe you trade the GV and make a two week MOC/Waiohai adventure out of it??
> 
> ...



Man, you are reading my mind right now.  Thanks for the encouragement and great photos.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 26, 2015)

That's it- it's done...no one else can leave :whoopie: I need my daily fix... Love reading about everyone's exploits and tips!

Congrats Greg, btw- glad things fell into place for you.

Somehow i missed this entire thread so just playing catch up. It's been a busy summer- planning a kitchen remodel and that makes all the timeshare manipulating seem like a cake walk.


----------

